# Holiday care for chickens- how much do you pay?



## spider (3 July 2016)

3 chickens for a week. Feed, water and clean/move coop if necessary. How much would a teenager expect?


----------



## Clodagh (3 July 2016)

Is the teenager coming to your house or are they going to his/hers? If coming to yours how far are they travelling?


----------



## spider (5 July 2016)

They are coming to my house. They live at end of the road. I can arrange things so that they only have to call in once a day. Do you think they would be happy with £50?


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2016)

I was going to say £20! Max £5 a day if you are feeling really generous IMO.


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 July 2016)

I think £5 a day is fair, and I personally wouldn't pay any less. Doing someone else's animals always takes longer than your own and it is a responsibility - they have to be there for the whole week. It can seem like a lot for jobs that should only take 15min, but given the responsibility I think it's fair.


----------



## zigzag (6 July 2016)

I pay £5 a day for a lady to come to house each day and feed/clean/water/play with 2 guinea pigs when we go on holiday


----------



## TGM (6 July 2016)

A lot depends on whether you are likely to want the teenager to do them again and whether you have difficulty finding people to do your chickens.  I always err on the generous side when paying people to do my animals on the basis that they should be keen to work for me again.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 July 2016)

£35


----------



## spider (6 July 2016)

Thank you. Maybe i'll do £5 a day then. Not having current experience of teenagers, I didn't know if that would be an insult!


----------

